# '69 GTO LeMans Assembly Manual - MT Floor Shift Back Drive Page Scan Request



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Looking for a favor from someone that has the '69 GTO LeMans Assembly Manual.

Working on a '69 LeMans with Muncie M20 - Hurst Shifter with Factory Rods and Linkage.

The issue is binding of the Back Drive linkage ... Shifter and Column Lever move freely.

Both the Transmission and Linkage have been out of the Car before ... so thinking could be excessive wear or not put back together/adjusted correctly.

I have a LeMans and have attached a scan from my '71 Assembly Manual.

If someone would share a scan of the same page for the '69 is greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

